# christmas kitty



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

"Now, which is mine and has the new toys inside?"


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Adorable.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Hoe sweet!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

That is *so* cute! Oh I wish my grey feral would come in and be a house cat. Sigh.....


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

You could make that your Christmas card.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for all your lovely comments. Kiki is such a sweetheart. My brother in law arrived yesterday and she keeps taking him to the same spot to see if he will help her raid the stocking for toys


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

how cute!!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Gotta wait for Christmas, Kiki! How sweet! Um, which 1 IS hers?


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

bluemilk said:


> Gotta wait for Christmas, Kiki! How sweet! Um, which 1 IS hers?


The big one on the right, obviously! =)


----------



## Simba'smomma (Dec 13, 2014)

Aww...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a wonderful moment you captured! She's obviously dying of curiosity...Do you think the stockings will survive until Christmas?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jenny, she's sooooo intent, looking at those socks!! Great picture!
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

She did manage to wait till Yesterday ?, but as soon as we started to open gifts she ran to her spot and called for a helper. Then she ran around with every toy she got out dropping them at everyone's feet. She even got her head inside the stocking to check nothing was left inside. She is such a sweet heart. Lulu just patiently waited and smelt each item then hid them from Kiki


----------

